# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Jak wzmocnić organizm?

## Hania

Witam !
Moje 10 letnie dziecko czesto jest przeziębione, ma lekko podyżoszoną temperaturę ok. 37 stopni, szybko się męczy. Czesto opuszcza szkołe, i ma duze zaległości. 
Co zrobić, żeby wzmocnić odporność mojego dziecka? Jak chronić dziecko, czy potrzebna jest dodatkowa aktywność fizyczna? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## paweł006

Ja od 1.5 roku biorę biomarine, tj. olej z rekina podobny do tranu tylko 100 razy lepszy i jak dotąd nie zachorowałem. Wcześniej często się byłem przeziębiony, w szczególności jesienią i zimą.

----------


## Lamba

nie wiem czy Ci to pomoże, ja brałam kiedś przy osłabionej odporności oeprol, jest bez recepty. jeśli chodzi o mnie to rzeczywiście wzmacnia człowieka, ogólnie działanie ma chyba trochę podobne do tranu, zależy też jaką wersję się wybierze...

----------


## caprio

Sprawdzałaś morfologie, hormony tarczycy? To szybkie meczenie jest podejrzane, moze anemia? Hartowanie, ruch na powietrzu na pewno nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## parafa

a może jakiś suplement, możesz podpytać o pyramidonek wzmocnienie i odporność, u nas się sprawdza jak chcę dzieciakom zadbać o odporność.

----------


## Aquastop Radioterapia

Polecam syropy zawierające koncentrat aroniowy, który jest źródłem bioflawonoidów, witamin (C, z grupy B, PP, E, prowitaminy A), mikroelementów, a także błonnika i pektyn. Związki te wspomagają procesy antyoksydacyjne i regenerację organizmu, wzmacniają ściany naczyń krwionośnych oraz wspierają układ odpornościowy. Skład takiego syropu uzupełniony może być o ekstrakt z kwiatostanu lipy, który pobudza czynności wydzielnicze, zwiększając wydzielanie potu przez skórę.

----------


## ingas

ja bym jednak sprawdziła ta podwyższoną temperaturę, zrób lepiej badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korzystam z usług pediatry z lublina Pana Artura Luty. Bardzo dobra i fachowa opieka. Mam porównanie bo innego pediatry to co ja powiedziałam to lekarz przytakiwał i żadnych konkretów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam preparat Lactoral immuno. Zawiera witaminę C, D, cynk ,które wspomagają funkcjonowanie układu odpornościowego, dodatkowo witamina C przyczynia się do zmniejszenia uczucia zmęczenia i znużenia. Dodatkowo aktywne szczepy bakterii wzmacniają mikroflore jelit przez co hamują rozwój niektórych szczepów patogennych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może podaj mu ecomer junior. Ja go podaję mojemu synkowi, bardzo go lubi. Bardzo skutecznie wzmacnia odporność u małego dziecka.

----------


## eMedi24

Witam,
W związku z objawami syna warto skonsultować się z pediatrą i wykonać podstawowe badania.
Jeśli chodzi o wzmocnienie odporności to najchętniej polecane są naturalne sposoby. Jak najbardziej wskazana jest aktywność fizyczna najlepiej na świeżym powietrzu. Ponadto zalecana jest zrównoważona dietę pełna owoców i warzyw, częste wietrzenie pomieszczeń, utrzymywanie temperatury w mieszkaniu ok.21 st.C. Należy pamiętać, że w otoczeniu dziecka nie wolno palić tytoniu- dym podrażnia drogi oddechowe, a tym samym może być odpowiedzialny za częstsze infekcje. Na prawidłowe funkcjonowanie układu odpornościowego wpływa też witamina D. U dzieci powyżej 1. r.ż. suplementacja witaminą D jest zalecana od września do kwietnia w dawce 600–1000 IU/d, a przy niedostatecznej ekspozycji na słońce w miesiącach letnich – przez cały rok. U osób z nawracającymi zakażeniami układu oddechowego można rozważyć tzw. szczepionki na odporność, czyli preparat immunostymulujące, zawierające lizaty bakterii powodujących zakażenia dróg oddechowych.
W razie pytań zachęcam do skorzystania z usługi eMedi24 oferowanej przez Medipark.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nasz pediatra polecił nam na wzmocnienie odporności do nosową szczepionkę polyvaccinum, którą stosuje przez 6 tygodni na przełomie sierpnia/września i kuracje powtarza się w styczniu/lutym. Uodparnia na większość bakterii, które powodują zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych, zapalenie ucha. Droga podania jest bezinwazyjna, nie podrażnia śluzówki nosa. W tym roku prze leczyłam dwójkę dzieci w wieku 2 i 4 lata, rezultaty były od razu widoczne, bo dzieci praktycznie nie chorowały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas też bardzo dobrze sprawdza się ecomer junior w przypadku spadku odporności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś tu wspominał tego Pana  pediatrę Artura Lutego z Lublina  ?  Bo ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z działań tego pana doktora. Moje dziecko mniej choruję. Dostaliśmy skierowanie do  alergolog a i teraz wiem, że moje dziecko ma alergie pokarmową. Poprzedni pediatra nawet nie chciał o tym słyszeć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie Lactoral Immuno, podaje go dziecku zaledwie przez 10 dni w miesiącu przez cały okres wzmożonych infekcji. Mały zdecydowanie rzadziej choruj i lżej przechodzi infekcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My stosujemy ecomer junior dla dzieci  wybrałam go bo ma fajny skład czyli witaminy A D E i K , olej z wątroby rekina oraz tuńczyka z dużą zawartością kwasów omega 3 i witaminę D3 która też działa stymulująco na naszą naturalną odporność. To fajny kompleks w odpowiednich proporcjach w jednej kapsułce do żucia w dodatku o owocowym smaku : ) Dobra rzecz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słaba odporność to nic innego jak brak odpowiednich witamin w organizmie. Należy o siebie dbać cały czas, bo później czekają nas same problemy. Ja miałam taki problem jakiś czas temu i wtedy opryszczka co chwilę się u mnie pojawiała. Stosowałam endvir i przez to może 3-4 dni się utrzymywała. Teraz jest ciepło, pogoda sprzyja jak i jest dużo świeżych owoców i warzyw

----------


## asia1968

Zdecydowanie polecam owoce dzikiej róży !
Najlepiej takie zebrane własnoręcznie  :Smile:  zabiera to dużo czasu jednak nie ma lepszego źródła witaminy C !

Pamiętajcie jednak, żeby wyjąć kłujący środek !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam zdecydowanie ecomer junior. Stosuje u mojego synka i doskonale się sprawdza na odporność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio natrafiłam w aptece na ecomer junior smakowy. Dziecku smakuję znacznie lepiej niż tran w płynie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od tygodnia mam kurację wzmacniającą z witaminy d oraz probiotyku acidolac. Do tego ograniczyłam cukier i wprowadziłam sporo warzyw do każdego obiadu. Czuję się dużo lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi w zupełności starczyło systematyczne wzmacnianie organizmu jeżówką purpurową z herbaya. Nie zawsze mam czas na parzenie herbatek, ale bardzo lubię zioła. Dlatego rozwiązanie, w postaci kapsułki z ekstraktem ziołowym jest dla mnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cukier jest dosłownie wszędzie, jeśli człowiek zaczyna czytać skład produktów to okazuje się, że jest ukryty pod różnymi nazwami. Nie ma się co dziwić, że później mamy problemy z jelitami i żołądkiem, nie mówiąc o wadze. Dlatego sugeruję by jednak cukier ograniczać jak tylko się da. Na jego miejsce wprowadzajcie probiotyki, czy to acidolac czy naturalny kefir, jogurt. Ważne, by były one obecne w naszej diecie i wpływały na nasze zdrowie. Wzdęcia znikną bezpowrotnie, waga spadnie i zaczniecie się dużo lepiej czuć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym wybrała olej. Od dawna stosuję w rodzinie ecomer. Edcyję junior dla dzieci i standardową dla mnie i dla męża. Często unikaliśmy chorób w sezonie grypowym wiec mogę polecić ecomer z całego serca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzmacniać organizm trzeba całym rokiem. Ja cały czas staram dbać się o odpowiednią dietę moich dzieci, a dodatkowo też wzmacniam je podając suplement dicofer junior. Zwłaszcza w okresie dojrzewania muszą mieć odpowiedni poziom żelaza w swoich małych organizmach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też stosuję u moich dzieciaków ecomer junior. Bardzo dobrze się sprawdza. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli chodzi o odporność to ja bym poleciła ecomer. Mimo tego że jest drogi to starcza na długo i w sezonie zachorowań zwiększa odporność skutecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moje dziecko też brało tran i szczerze powiedziawszy nie widziałam spektakularnych efektów. Dużo lepszy rezultat uzyskałam po wprowadzeniu do diety probiotyków. Zarówno tych aptecznych, takich jak acidolac, jak i jogurtów i kiszonek. Początkowo był bunt ale teraz, nawet jogurt naturalny nie jest tak straszny.

----------


## AnnaDor

O odporność trzeba zadbać przede wszystkim dobra dietą. Zgadzam się co do działania probiotyków, kiszonek, ja dodałabym jeszcze miód, imbir, kurkumę. Z gotowych rzeczy przyjmujemy  cała rodziną PHYTO C, to naturalny produkt, zawiera ekstrakty z aceroli, czarnego bzu, dzikiej róży i cytryny, dobrze smakuje i wspomaga odporność. Rzeczywiście odkąd zwracamy uwagę na dietę to mniej chorujemy.

----------


## dusiowa

moje dzieciaki biora mollers forte i nie choruja, wydaje mi się ze tran to taki najbardziej naturalny wspomagacz odpornosci, ale też jest dobry dla kości, ortopeda jteż zalecił dawanei tranu właśnie ze względu na kości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nasze dzieci dostają acidolac i czarny bez. Od początku tego roku nie miały nawet kataru. Myślę, że w przyszłym roku również powtórzymy taką kurację wzmacniającą odporność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi bardzo pomogło wprowadzenie jeżówki purpurowej z Herbaya. Dużo lepiej się czuję i przez ostatnie trzy miesiące nie złapałam nawet kataru.

----------


## lilianka88

U mnie najlepiej się sprawdza tran mollersa, pijemy go całą rodziną i właściwie nie chorujemy. Dzieciaki w przedszkolu mocno się trzymają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieci niestety jak zaczną chodzić do szkoły to bardzo często łapią infekcje. Ja podaję ecomer junior. Znakomicie wzmacnia odporność.

----------


## damolka

U nas mollers cytrynowy na topie od jesieni i muszę przyznac, że to naprawdę działa. Ten sezon był dla nas znacznie bardziej łaskawy niż poprzedni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastosowałam u syna w zeszłym roku ecomer junior jak był chory i bardzo dobrze zareagował. Teraz też będę stosował, żeby wzmacniać odporność.

----------


## madiga

u nas też tran rządzi, dzieci najbardziej lubią rybki mollers, nie pachną ryba, wproest przeciwnie, pachną bardzo przyjemnie, łatwo je podać dziecku i wiem że dzięki temu dbam o ich odporność, ale też zdrowe zęby i kości, bo i na to tran dobrze wpływa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chyba najlepsze jest leżenie w łóżku  a po chorobie najlepiej zwiększyć poziom odporności jakimś dobrym preparatem np ecomerem junior. Ja dawałam go moim dzieciom i bardzo się nam przysłużył.

----------


## yona

Mi babcia zawsze powtarzała ze trzeba dostarczać organizmowi duzo Omega3 który jest  rybach-  za którymi jakoś nie przepadam,  tran tez do mnie nie przemawia. Jakiś czas temu stosowałam aloes i widziałam sporą poprawę, zwłaszcza jesienią i wiosna, kiedy mam najwieksze problemy z odpornością. Dobre są tez spelemnty, stosuje obecnie oeparol, który kupiłam bez recepty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Herbaya jest naprawdę super, pierwszy raz nie chorowałam przez zimę i wiosnę. Zero infekcji i katarów. A niby tylko zioła.

----------


## megiwielka

Jak najbardziej odpowiednia dieta dobrze zbilansowana bogata w warzywa i owoce jest bardzo ważna. Jednak nie wszystkie witaminy z jedzenia sa zawsze w odpowiednich ilosciach przyswajane przez organizm. Dlatego podaje swojej rodzinie również tran do picia mollersa o smaku cytrynowy. Uzupelnia zapotrzebowanie oraganizmu na kwasy omega 3, ktory miedzy innymi znajduje sie w rybach a jemy ich nie tak wiele.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie lubię tranu, próbowałam kilka razy i zawsze mi się odbija. Dla mnie najcenniejsze sa probiotyki oraz zioła, takie jak herbaya, które maja odpowiednia dawkę by mówić o wzmacnianiu organizmu i odporności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z własnego doświadczenia mogę podpowiedzieć, że najskuteczniejsze są probiotyki i odpowiednie zioła. Sama brałam wyciąg roślinny z jeżówki purpurowej, zwartej w kapsułkach Herbaya. Wierzę, że jeśli człowiek stawia na stare i sprawdzone metody, organizm się wzmacnia.

----------


## Pan Biolog

Polecam wypróbować Children's DHA od Nordic Naturals. Oprócz tego, że aktywnie wspomaga rozwój dziecka, to jak na porządny olej rybi przystało wspomaga także odporność. Dzięki temu że jest produkowany z dziko odławianego dorsza arktycznego to ma dużą zawartość kwasów Omega-3 i jest wolny od różnego rodzaju toksyn, dioksyn, PCB i innych zanieczyszczeń. Do tego nie ma rybiego posmaku więc smakuje większości dzieci.

Ważne natomiast jest aby pamiętać o tym że kwasy Omega-3 powinno się przyjmować przez cały rok, a nie tylko na jesieni i w zimę. One faktycznie działają i wzmacniają odporność, ale nie dadzą efektów po jednym dniu ani tygodniu, tylko gdzieś po miesiącu.

----------


## Mari_olala

nie dawać chemii! Po za tym sok z czarnego bzu bardzo dobrze się nadaje... ja też daje dzieciom dużo pietruszki. SOki warzywne i owocowe samorobne. Sok z buraka i jabłka jest bardzo zdrowy i wzmacniający

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czemu się tak bronicie przed tranem, skoro to najprostszy sposób dostarczenia organizmowi czystych kwasów omega-3. Teraz trany są sporo lepsze niż kiedyś, smaczniejsze i przebadane. Choćby Mollersa - w ogóle nie czuć rybą.

----------


## Agnieszka38

Ja biorę akurat tran w kapsułkach. Dobrze się sprawdza.

----------


## Pan Biolog

> Nie wiem czemu się tak bronicie przed tranem, skoro to najprostszy sposób dostarczenia organizmowi czystych kwasów omega-3. Teraz trany są sporo lepsze niż kiedyś, smaczniejsze i przebadane. Choćby Mollersa - w ogóle nie czuć rybą.


Co więcej, obecnie trany są nawet czystsze niż same ryby, które jemy. Rybka prosto z morza jest smaczna, ale trzeba sobie uświadomić, że zawiera całe spektrum toksyn, dioksyn czy PCB. Tran i oleje rybie są teraz tak oczyszczane, że są praktycznie całkowicie pozbawione szkodliwych substancji. Trzeba tylko zainwestować w dobre preparaty z omega-3 a nie jakieś [cenzura] za kilkanaście złotych  :Smile: 

A jak widzę rady w stylu "Zamiast tranu podawajcie dzieciom soczki z buraczków i jabłek" to mi ręce opadają :/ Naturalne soki są oczywiście zdrowe, ale nie dostarczają niezbędnych nienasyconych kwasów tłuszczowych omega-3!

----------


## miliaga

Moja rodzina to straszne chorowitki i niejadki były... Problem się skończył kiedy znajoma poleciła żebym spróbowała podawać dzieciom tran. Jednak ten do picia odpadał bo moje pociechy nie znoszą zapachu i smaku ryb. Postanowiłam kupić kapsułki mollers forte. U nas się sprawdziły, są bezsmakowe i zapachowe łatwe do połknięcia. Dzieciaki mniej chorują i nie przynoszą już żadnych mega infekcji, że mam potem szpital w domu. Mamy więcej czasu dla siebie i na różne aktywności.

----------


## lucek55

kwasy omega 3 są bardzo ważne dla odpornosci, u nas tran w plynie nie przeszedł, dlato znalazłem kwasy w kapsułkach i daję dzieciom omega marine forte, w kkońcu jakoś to chorowanie zelżało, jak na razie szkoła się zaczęła i ani razu nie chorowali, poprawa jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi bardzo podpasywało regularne branie ziołowego ekstraktu Herbaya. Dużo lepiej się po nim czuję, nie odbija mi się czosnkiem, tranem i nie śmierdzi mi z ust.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To dobre rozwiązanie dla osób, które nie lubią parzyć ziół. Wiem, że jeżówka purpurowa ma właściwości wspomagające naturalną odporność organizmu. W ubiegłym roku robiłam napary z jeżówki, w tym zdecydowanie lepiej sprawdza mi się skoncentrowana forma herbaya.  Rano mam mało czasu na cokolwiek, dlatego dla mnie to lepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja akurat mam z tej firmy ekstrakt z cavacurminu. Wybrałam go ze względu na dużo lepsza przyswajalność przez organizm. Tak samo jest z witaminami, nie wystarczy je brać, musisz wiedzieć, które jak się wchłaniają, wtedy leczenie ma sens.

----------


## Killko

Moja mała ostatnio podchorowała, więc poszliśmy do lekarza, no i niestety wjechał antybiotyk. No to wiadomo, trzeba do niego brac probiotyk i właśnie lekarz powiedział nam, że probiotyk warto brać nie tylko w czasie choroby, ale raz na jakiś czas przyjmować go przez np. dwa tygodnie, żeby własnie wzmocnić organizm i układ odpornościowy. I to nie tylko u dziecka, ale i u dorosłego!

----------


## Remik85

Tran jest dobry na odporność. Przy czym u mnie w domu nikt nie lubi tego posmaku, więc kupujemy "tran na odporność" doz-u w kapsułkach. Wychodzi korzystnie i efekty są bardzo dobre.

----------


## luciolkaa

szukam naturalnych metod na wzmocnienie, kupuję rożne zioła na doz.pl i regularnie popijam, fajna jest herbatka dbam o odporność, kosztuje grosze a fajnie smakuje i przyjemnie rozgrzewa

----------


## paola24

wit. D dobry probiotyk, odpowiednia dieta i codzienny spacer to podstawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cavacurmin dużo lepie się wchłania i wpływa na odporność i pomaga utrzymać zdrowie płuc i górnych dróg  oddechowych, co akurat w moim przypadku jest bardzo ważne. Choruję rzadko, ale za każdym razem na to samo. W moim przypadku herbaya się sprawdza. Przynajmniej mam spokojną jesień.

----------


## hejsa

probiotykom mówię tak, od paru tygodni biorę flostrum plus, lekarz mi zalecił ze względu na częste chorowanie, widzę poprawę na pewno w pracy jelit, już dawno nie miałem problemów żółądkowych a niestety wczesniej często mi zdarzały ale myślę ze byo to spowodowane mocnymi lekami jakie brałem, oczywiście ni ebrałem do nich żadnej osłony i zaczęły sie problemy, bole brzucha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam herbaya z kurkumą, moim zdaniem to fajne i naturalne wsparcie dla budowania odporności. Wcale nie trzeba brać tony leków, żeby czuć się lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój małżonek kupił sobie herbaya ponad dwa tygodnie temu. Doradziła mu go nasza eko sąsiadka, która wypatruje takie nowinki i produkty. Czyta wszystkie artykuły na ten temat i jeździ na różne spotkania i targi dotyczące zdrowej żywności, suplementacji i zdrowego trybu życia.

----------


## Sandix

Na wzmocnienie organizmu gorąco polecam morsowanie  :Wink:  ale jak ktoś nie lubi takich ekstremalnych działań, to np. kąpiele w zimnej wodzie też są fajne – chociaż od czasu do czasu. Do tego sporo spacerów. A ja jeszcze biorę probiotyk flostrum, bo bakterie probiotyczne wzmacniają śluzówkę, a tam mieszczą sie komórki odpornościowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko po infekcji brało probiotyk acidolac i widzę, że w ciągu ostatnich dwóch miesięcy nic go nie rusza. Za to ja najwidoczniej potrzebuje pomocy, bo moja odporność pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Trzeba będzie pomyśleć o wspomaganiu flory bakteryjnej jelit.

----------


## alebabka

> Moje dziecko po infekcji brało probiotyk acidolac i widzę, że w ciągu ostatnich dwóch miesięcy nic go nie rusza. Za to ja najwidoczniej potrzebuje pomocy, bo moja odporność pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Trzeba będzie pomyśleć o wspomaganiu flory bakteryjnej jelit.


a co byś powiedziała na Active flora baby - probiotyk zarówno dla niemowląt, dzieci ale także dla dorosłych i kobiet w ciąży. Dodatkowo cena jest bardzo konkurencyjna

----------


## alebabka

> Moje dziecko po infekcji brało probiotyk acidolac i widzę, że w ciągu ostatnich dwóch miesięcy nic go nie rusza. Za to ja najwidoczniej potrzebuje pomocy, bo moja odporność pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Trzeba będzie pomyśleć o wspomaganiu flory bakteryjnej jelit.


a co byś powiedziała na Active flora baby - probiotyk zarówno dla niemowląt, dzieci ale także dla dorosłych i kobiet w ciąży. Dodatkowo cena jest bardzo konkurencyjna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zacznij uprawiać jakieś sporty na świeżym powietrzuj, jedz dużo zielonych i fioletowych warzyw i owoców, a do tego możesz co jakiś czas łyknąć sobie kapsułę sambucolu z czarnym bzem, co też wzmocni twój organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zwyke staram się stosować naturalne metody, a ostatnio trafiłam na syrop sambucol, którego skład jest oparty na owocach dzikiego bzu, które świetnie działają na wzmacnianie organizm i pomagają też zwalczać objawy przeziębienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Swojemu dziecku podaję acidolac w kropelkach. To chyba najlepsze po antybiotyku, który musiał brać. Sama kupiłam witaminę c, myślałam o tranie ale jest paskudny w smaku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój Antek zaczął często chorować od kiedy zaczął chodzić do przedszkola. Próbowałam wielu rzeczy, ale lekarz pediatra podpowiedział mi, że warto co jakiś czas dać małemu łyżkę czy dwie sambucolu, bo tam są owoce czarnego bzu, które przecież od zawsze brało się nie tylko na przeziębienia, ale tez na wzmocnienie organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Muszę koniecznie sprawdzić sambucol u swoich dzieci – przedszkole i podstawówka – które coś ostatnio chorują mi bardzo często. Wiem, że przebywanie na dworze buduje odporność, ale nie mogą być na dworze, kiedy są przeziębione i tak w kółko. Mam nadzieję, że ten syrop je trochę wzmocni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A wiesz, że ja też stosuję czasem sambucol u siebie, a mam już 25 lat. Tylko mam go w saszetkach. Ale rzeczywiście mam wrażenie, że jakby mniej choruję. No i jak raz przydarzyło mi się przeziębienie, to miało o wiele słabsze objawy niż zwykle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie skończyło się na ekstrakcie z Herbaya, który ma skoncentrowaną dawkę kurkumy. Oprócz odporności działa fajnie na skórę i organizm jako całość. Akurat dla mnie to bardzo ważne, bo staram się jeść zdrowo i zwracam uwagę na to co kupuję każdego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U najmłodszych ciężko mówić o wzmacnianiu orgnizmu. Myślę, że jedyne co jest bezpieczne to acidolac baby w kropelkach. Karmienie piersią też przyczynia się do dobrego samopoczucia. Później,kiedy dieta dzieci jest urozmaicona i można wprowadzać warzywa zaczyna się więcej możliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja maluchom podaję flostrum, sama też biorę ten probiotyk, tylko wersje plus z colostrum. Teraz dużo się moiw o nim i o jego wpływie na odporność, nawet przegladalam jakies badania dotcyzace colostrum i dlatego, to mnie glownie skusilo jak go kupowałam  :Smile:  Zime przeszklismy bez większych choróbsk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również jestem morsem i rzadko kiedy choruję. Nie łapią mnie infekcje dzięki zdrowemu trybowi życia i diecie. Korzystam z różnych ziół, Herbaya też znam i lubię stosować, W końcu nie wszystkie rośliny jestem w stanie hodować w swoim ogrodzie.

----------


## Grand Grazyna

Na pewno nie sterylizować wszystkiego dookoła tak namiętnie aby nasz układ immunologiczny nauczył się reagować i eliminować chorobotwórcze, patogenne bakterie. A jeśli, niestety co często się w dzisiejszych czasach zdarza, babcie, mamy chuchały ochraniały ponad miarę to układ immunologiczny się nie zahartował i odporność spadła. Wtedy taki układ odpornościowy potrzebuje wsparcia w postaci probiotyków czyli prozdrowotnych bakterii probiotycznych, które pomogą w ochronie właśnie przed tymi chorobotwórczymi i patogennymi bakteriami. Dobrze, jest dlatego pic profilaktycznie, w takich przypadkach, koncentrat probiotyczny, probiotyk który wpłynie lepiej na poprawę odporności niż jakikolwiek inny suplement.

----------


## Kamyk Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wzmocnić organizm - szczególnie u trenujących tak jak ja - pic Probiotyk Sport. Szczególnie gdy treningi są mocno wysiłkowe i wchodzi stres oksydacyjny. Wtedy aby wesprzeć florę w jelitach konieczne wsparcie probiotyku. A jak flora zadbana - bo pije probiotyk - to i wzmocniony organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie! Nie można zamykać dziecka czy dorosłego też, w sterylnej kuli, bo organizm musi zetknąć się z zarazkami, żeby sobie z nimi poradzić. Ale rzeczywiście, probiotyk to też fajny sposób na wspieranie swojego ciała w budowaniu odporności, więc ja podaję dzieciom flostrum baby od czasu do czasu.

----------


## Jagoda :)

Mam kilka sposobów, zapewne wszystkim znanych i oczywistych, a ze nie chce być piewca oczywistych rzeczy  :Smile: , przyłączę się więc tylko do wypowiedzi osób, które na tym forum wymieniają probiotyki jako sposób na wzmocnienie odporności. Bo nie od dziś wiadomo, że probiotyk wpłynie lepiej na wsparcie układu odpornościowego, pomagając mu w ochronie przed tymi złymi bakteriami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z tobą, sama podaję acidolac junior. Moim zdaniem to jest działanie długofalowe, ponieważ zdrowe jelita bardzo mocno wpływają na funkcjonowanie całego organizmu dziecka. Nawet alergolodzy coraz częściej o tym mówią, wystarczy poczytać.

----------


## Martynna

Ja też podaję dziecku Probiotyk i to w formie płynnej a właściwie w formie koncentratu. Od tygodnia synek łyka antybiotyk. i pediatra  zalecił aby pil osłonowo probiotyk, w trakcie przyjmowania antybiotyku oraz nawet do 3 miesięcy po zakończeniu przyjmowania antybiotyku, aby zregenerować florę w jelitach właśnie po antybiotyku..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak już ktoś wyżej wspominał odporność ma duży związak z tym co dzieje się w jelitach, dlatego też warto stosować dobrą dietę, duż warzyw owocó, jak najmniej żywności przetworzonej. Żadnych fastfoodów, słodzonych soków itd, do tego jakiś dobry probiotyk, który zadziała dobrze na odporność i jedlita, u nas od niedawna jest flostrum plus i się sprawdza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam suplement Herbya z jeżówką purpurową. Jest bardzo prostą metodą wspierania i budowania odporności. Dobrze się wchłania i jest łagodna dla układu pokarmowego. Dla mnie to ważne, ja wręcz muszę zwracać uwagę na to co jem.

----------


## lidkaa

a słyszałyście moze  probiotykach, ja podaję synkowi Flostrum od kilku miesięcy i dzięki dobrym bakterion bez problemy przetrwaliśmy jesień, zimę i wiosnę, wcześniej młody czesto łapa jakieś infekcje a teraz jak ręką odjął, nic go nie łapie, a jedyne co zmieniliśmy to podawanie własnie probiotyków, myśle że to dzięki nim synek ma teraz dużo lepszą odporność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo duży wpływ na odporność dziecka ma to co dzieje się w jelitach, dlatego też trzeba zadbać o mikroflorę bakteryjną. Naturalnie można to zrobić kiszonkami, ale wiem, że dzieci często nie przepadają za taką opcją. Dobrze będzie jeśli kupisz odpowiedni probiotyk, np. flostrum plus, który wspomaga odporność i dodatkwo dbrze wpływa na brzuch

----------


## dieta marcela

Nasza flora w jelitach odpowiada za 80% naszej odpornosci! Pomaga ukladowi odpornosciowemu w ochronie przed chorobotworczymi bakteriami. Wiec jesli dbamy o dobry stan flory w jelitach to mamy po prostu dobra bariere ochronna. Inna spr kiedy kondycja naszego mikrobiomu jest slaba wtedy maja do nas dostep patogenne bakterie i chrojemy. Wtedy jednym ze skuteczniejszych sposobow na wzmocnienie odpornosci oraz poprawe stanu flory w jelitach jest picie probiotyku, koncentratu probiotycznego np. owoce lasu joy day. Bo probiotyk wplynie lepiej na reganeracje i odbudowie flory w jelitach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowane marek

Witam,
zrezygnowac z cukru, przetworzonej na maksa zywnosci, zamiast po przecukszone fruktozowo przekaski zjesc jablko oraz pic ptobiotyki profilaktycznie. Bo nic tak dobrze/lepiej wplynie na regeneruje flory w jelitach jak te prozdrowotne bakterie zawarte w probiotyku albo koncentracie probiotycznym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżówka z herbaya jest bardzo skuteczna. Brałam zimową porą dwa opakowania. Czy od tej pory zachorowałam? Nie, zero infekcji i przeziębień. Czy rośliny wzmacniają organizm? Oczywiście, jestem tego najlepszym przykładem.

----------


## yafa

ja syszałam dobre opinie o flostrum, moja siostra podaje swojemu dziecku i uważa, że taka forma wzmacniania odporności jest jedną z lepszych. Wydaje mi się, że bardzo dobrym pomysłem sa probiotyki bo jesty to dodatkowa ochrona dla dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

większość osób uważa, że ciało trzeba wzmacniać tylko zimą, a ja myślę, że warto to też zrobić i latem, bo np. w czasie wyjazdu na wakacje dziecko może napić się wody z bakteriami i jeśli wcześniej brało probiotyk flostrum, to jest duża szansa, że maluch nie będzie mieć biegunki, bo ciało samo poradzi sobie z obcymi organizmami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze mówiąc, moje kłopoty wynikały ze złych nawyków dietetycznych. Po zmodyfikowaniu diety przez dietetyczkę schudłam i lepiej się czuję. Odporność wzmacniam probiotykami i kurkumą w formie suplementu, z herbaya. Jelita pracują dużo wydajniej a ja przez naprawdę długi czas nie chorowałam.

----------


## deretka

dieta ma duży wpływ na nasz organizm, ale ja staram się regularnie wzmacniać odporność przez cały rok za pomocą probiotyków. Stosuję flostrum ze wzlgędu na dobre szczepy bakterii. Odkąd biorę nie mam większych problemów z przeziębieniami, czy grypami, ale także z dolegliwościami od układu pokarmowego, które kiedyś bardzo często u mnie występowały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem powinnaś zmienić dietę na taką bogatą w antyoksydanty i witaminy. Do tego jakiś dobry probiotyk np flostrum plus, on ma dobre szczepy bakterii, które bardzo ładnie przywracają równowagę w jelitach i dzięki temu dzieci tak nie chorują. Bardzo mało osób wie, że odpornośc bierze siię głównie z jelit więc to o nie należy zadbać w pierwszej kolejności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczęłam od oczyszczania organizm chlorellą. Tak mi zalecił dietetyk. Mam herbaya do końca tygodnia a później zaczynam wzmacnianie organizmu witaminami i produktami roślinnymi. Oczywiście do tego dochodzi właściwie ułożona dieta, z całkowitą eliminacją cukru.

----------


## nikka

ja z kolei sama sobie poczytałam nt. tego jak wzmocnić odpornośc, niestety okres jesienno zimowy jest dl amnie najgorszy bo często łąpią mnie jakieś przeziębienia i choroby, w tym roku postanowiłam wzmocnić się kompleksowo i poczytałam że dobry sposób to przyjmowanie probiotykó, lkupiłam w aptece flostrum i powoli zaczynam stosować, do tego zdrowa dieta, kużo maślanki, kapusy kiszonej  więcej ruchu i mam nadzieję, że w tym roku jesień i zima będa mi niestraszne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze mówiąc mi się bardzo poprawiło po probiotyku acidolac. Znikły kłopoty z jelitami i poprawiło się samopoczucie. O odporności nie wspominam, bo każdy wieże probiotyki mocno wpływają na organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam jeżówkę purpurową, to doskonałe rozwiązanie dla wzmacniania odporności. Można pić w formie naparu, a jeśli ktoś nie lubi to w formie suplementu herbya. Dobra i wygodna forma stosowania ziół. Dla mnie właśnie rośliny najlepiej działają i zostają przyswajane przez organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi też pomogła jeżówka, teraz mam z herbaya suplement zawierający kurkumę. Dużo czytałam o jej właściwościach i jestem bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczona. To duża dawka zdrowia i wsparcia organizmu.

----------


## kifka

my rocznej córeczce podawaliśmy flostrum baby, niewiele probiotyków można podawać dzieciom już od pierwszych dni życia, ten akurat taki jest dla najmłodszych. Dzisiaj mamy takie środowisko, że nawet maluchy łapią wszelkiego rodzaju choroby dlatego warto mieć sprawdzone probiotyki do podania w czasie choroby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O! Probiotyki bardzo na tak! A my też teraz mamy flostrum baby, bo w nim są dwa szczepy bakterii probiotycznych, co mam nadzieję, jeszcze lepiej wzmocni organizm naszej małej córeczki. Mała poszła do przedszkola, więc to dobry czas, żeby trochę pomóc organizmowi się wzmocnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja odkryłam flostrum baby, kiedy moja mała przyjmowała antybiotyk. lekarz mi podpowiedział, że bez osłonki ani rusz. okazało się też, że nie tylko probiotyki są świetne razem z antybiotykami, ale też na biegunkę, czy nawet zaparcia. dodatkowo bakterie probiotyczne pomagają budować odporność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Film

Jak wzmocnić organizm?
1. sen 8h 
2. aktywność fizyczna - minimum spacer na 6 tys kroków
3. dbanie o nawodnienie - jedzenie owoców i warzyw bogatych w tzw. wodę organiczna
4. picie probiotyków, koncentratów probiotycznych aby zadbać o dobry stan flory w jelitach
5. dbanie o to aby codziennie dostarczać naturalna witamine C do naszego organizmu
6. ograniczenie: cukru, soli, pszenicy i wysoko przetworzonych produktów (niech stanowią tylko 20% naszych posiłków)
7. odstawienie chemicznych suplementów/witamin na rzecz tych naturalnych (czytamy skład zanim kupimy)
8. usmiech  :Smile:

----------


## anetkab

Treningiem najlepiej  :Smile:

----------


## AlanAlan

Dając mu to czego potrzebuje - przestrzeni na zdrowie! A dokładniej lżejszego jedzenia*  :Smile: , wyciszenia**  :Smile: , oczyszczenia***  :Smile:  i czasu****!!!! 
*jedzenie większej ilości warzyw i owoców oraz rezygnacja z wysokoprzetworzonych produktów, no moze byc zasada 80 na 20 czyli 80% zdrowego żywienia a 20% tego w stylu "a zjadłoby sie chipsy",
** po prostu unikania stresu jak tylko sie da czyli nie przejmowanie sie każdym drobiazgiem który w rezultacie urasta do rangi gigantycznego problemu,
*** detoks czyli np. zjedzenie codziennie rano jabłka, picie #probiotyków, najlepiej do każdego posilku,
**** danie sobie na wszystko czas czyli zasada nie obciążania sie mysla ze nie mam teraz odpornosci, superowego zdrowia ale pomyślenie że właśnie jestem na dobrej drodze do tego aby mój organizm był wzmocniony, uodporniony i zdrowy.
#probiotyk kurkuma, imbir, pieprz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że sporo osób doradza suplement herbaya. A ponieważ jestem wielkim zwolennikiem roślinnych rozwiązań i dużo czytam o ich wpływie na organizm i ja go wypróbuję. Staram się również dbać o właściwa dietę, bogatą w probiotyki i witaminy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziecku dla wzmacniania odporności podawałam acidolac. Moim zdaniem, to najlepszy sposób budowania zdrowia. Suplementy zostawiam dla dorosłych, dzieciom lepiej podawać probiotyki.

----------


## TonnnekNie zarejestrowany

A co brać przy pierwszych objawach przeziębienia i?

----------


## Lara1991

Mi przy pierwszych objawach pomaga Pelafen. Skutecznie hamuje dalszy rozwój przeziębienia i grypy.

----------


## yameska

jeśli chodzi o wzmacnianie organizmu to u mojego dziecka stosuję flostrum, probiotyk idealnie wpływa na wzmocnienie odporności bo odbudowuje błonę śluzową w któej jest aż 80% ludzkich komórek odpornościowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy pierwszych objawach przeziębienia trzeba wzmacniać odporność i stosować babcine sposoby. Wspomniany probiotyk to nie głupi pomysł, szczególnie jesienią. Uchroni przed rotawirusami i biegunką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem wegetarianką i bardzo zwracam uwagę na to co jem i czym się suplementuję. To dlatego wybrałam herbaya, to nie jest przypadkowa decyzja. Dla mnie to ważna, by w odpowiedni sposób o siebie dbać i żyć w zgodzie z własną naturą. Gdybyśmy wszyscy jeli więcej warzyw i owoców, nasz organizm na pewno odczułby różnicę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim zdrowa dieta, bogata w warzywa i owoce do tego częste spacery. Dodatkowo warto włączyć dobry jakościowo probiotyk bo odporność jest również uzależniona od stanu jelit o czym wiele osób nie wie. Ja daję sowjej córce probiotyk flostrum plus, dobrze wpływa na odporność oraz niweluje ewnetualne problemy z brzuszkiem

----------


## Forgive88

A może warto sięgnąć po tzw żywą herbatę ? jak np kombucha z brothersandsisters.pl ?  :Wink:  Herbata naturalnie fermentowana, orzeźwiająca i mająca probiotyki  :Wink:

----------


## pepsa

probiotyki też działają wzmacniająco, ten sposób polecił mi mój lekarz, jak młoda mi chorowała ciągle jak poszła do przedszkola to trzeba było kombinować, bo wszystko od niej łapałam. Teraz obydwie bierzemy flostrum plus i jakoś się trzymamy, na razie większe infekcje nas omijają

----------


## rebexa

Moje dzieci piją alpikol 1+ na odporność, dobry skład ma ten syrop wyciągi z czarnego bzu, pelargonii, aronii i kilka inncyh fajnych składników które świetnie działają na układ odponościowy

----------


## lelsa

jak wzmacniacie odporność osób starszych w rodzinie?

----------


## kryska23

Możesz kupić probiotyki, ale tez pomyśl o jakimś całościowym rozwiązaniu, multiwitaminę np. geriamoc, możesz kupić, sama stosowłam i dużo lepiej się czułam po nich. Jakby nowe siły we mnie wstąpiły, a tez ma dużo składników wzmaciających odporność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam probiotyk acidolac i biorę regularnie. Muszę zadbać o własnościową florę bakteryjną jelit, żeby w kółko nie chorować. Zmieniłam również kilka nawyków żywieniowych. Powinno pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurkuma zawarta w suplemencie Herbaya działa skutecznie. Wystarczy jedno opakowanie by poczuć różnicę i czuć się dużo lepiej. Mam zamiar kontynuować wsparcie organizmu i utrzymać dobrą kondycję.

----------


## Didi

Alpikol syrop jest dobry też dla dorosłych babcina receptura. Oczywiście naturalny skład a między innymi ekstrakt z owoców bzu czarnego i kwiatów lipy to swietne składniki. A działając na na gardłowe sprawy to  wmacnia tez odpornośc

----------


## Violetta777

> A może warto sięgnąć po tzw żywą herbatę ? jak np kombucha z brothersandsisters.pl ?  Herbata naturalnie fermentowana, orzeźwiająca i mająca probiotyki


Sama ją zaczęłam pić . Bardzo dobra w smaku. Ja ją tak sobie ostatnio podałam po kolacji wigiljnej,  :Wink:  Wszyscy byli zachwyceni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

świetnymi wzmacniaczami odporności są probiotyki, sama je z powodzeniem stosuję i widzę super efekty tego. Juz kilka sezonów parę razy do roku bierzmy rodzinnie flostrum, juz od dawna żadne większe choroby się nam nie przytrafiają.

----------


## bolerioza

Myślę, że najlepsze dla wzmocnienia organizmu jest jego prawidłowe działanie. Ważna bardzo jest prawidłowa flora bakteryjna, dlatego trzeba ją wspierać w takich okresach jak teraz. Ja mam Multilac. To synbiotyk, który ma 9 szczepów bakterii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po ostatniej infekcji z jelitówką z roli głównej polecam probiotyk entero acidolac. Dzięki niemu wracam do formy i nie mam skurczy ani bólu brzucha. Przy zaburzeniach jelitowych trzeba wspierać organizm przez co najmniej tydzień czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu się Ameryki nie odkryje, bo o odporność trzeba dbac przez cały rok. Regularne spacery, sport, zdrowa dieta, ograniczanie używek to elementy budowania odporności. Ja mam dzieci, wiec jeszcze wszyscy wspieramy się probiotykiem flostrum, bo wiadomo, że z przedszkola maluchy zawsze coś przyniosą  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba się wsłuchać w siebie, zrobić badania krwi i zobaczyć czego brakuje w organizmie. Czasami wystarcza suplementacji i witaminy, a czasami probiotyk acidolac, wzmacniający florę bakteryjną. Tak było w moim przypadku, najważniejsze były probiotyki. Grunt, to zrobić pierwszy krok i zacząć o siebie dbać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A myślicie, ze można wzmocnić organizm tylko naturalnymi sposobami? Ja jak na razie ratuje się aptecznym syropem sambucol, bo ma dużo witaminy c i taki składnik, który hamuje wydzielanie wirusa i od razu podnosi odporność i rzeczywiście wyleczyłam się tak z przeziębienia, ale chciałabym tez dodać więcej naturalnych lekarstw

----------


## rysiek301

na odporność chyba najlepsze są witaminy

----------


## star

ja nawet nie pomyślałam o probiotykach

----------


## rysiek301

nie zapominajcie o kiszonkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiszonki to dobry sposób w sumie, ale dzieciak w wieku 2-3 lat może mieć problem ze smakiem. Probiotyk flostrum jest raczej bez smaku i wystarczy kilka kropelek dziennie, żeby już działał w jelitach i pomagał wzmacniać odporność.

----------


## zawijana

Warto pomyśleć o probiotyku, albo synbiotyku. Multilac moim zdaniem nieźle się sprawdza w okresie jesienno zimowym.* Ma bakterie probiotyczne i pożywkę dla nich żeby się szybko namnażały. Dla dzieci jest w kropelkach, a dla dorosłych* w kapsułkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też podaję acidolac. Moje dziecko miało infekcję i było tydzień w domu, teraz pora na wzmacnianie. Probiotyki są jednym z najważniejszych czynników,decydujących o zdrowiu. Do tego witaminki w koktajlach i zdrowa dieta.

----------


## rysiek301

Jak koktajle, to na bazie kefiru lub jogurtu naturalnego. Zmiksować z owocami.

----------


## tyszka

Ja też uważam, że probiotyki są bardzo dobrym pomysłem na wzmocnienie organizmu, ja daję dzieciakom flostrum do tego dodatkowo dużo witaminy C w postaci kiszonek do tego kefiy i trzymamy się całkiem nieźle, w domu nikt nie choruje, dzieciaki niczego nie przynoszą ze szkoły, a wychowawczyni mowila ze sporo dzieciakow choruje.

----------


## florka

Ja swojemu dziecku podaję Multilac Baby, bo dobrze zadbać o florę bakteryjną jelit, tym bardziej, że moje dziecko niechętnie przyjmuje to, co zdrowe (nie jada warzyw, niektóre owoce).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też kupiłam probiotyk acidolac, moim zdaniem jest naprawdę dobrym rozwiązanem. Każdy z nas stara się dbać o odporność dzieci jak najlepiej potrafi. Jeśli są proste metody, to zawsze wartoz nich skorzystać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiszonki i owoce i warzywa na pewno są bardzo dobre zwlaszcza zimą. Nas babcia o małego raczyła syropkiem z czarnego bzu na odporność. I dużo dawał, bo jednak mniej chorowaliśmy.. CHoć kto dzisiaj by go robił sam, jak łatwo można dostać sambucol w aptece, który dobrze wspiera układ odpornościowy.

----------


## Erta

Ten Multilac w kropelkach trzeba przechowywać w lodówce? Bo nie ukrywam, że mam słabą pamięć do takich rzeczy  :Wink:

----------


## Kumata

Naturalnie sposoby oczywiście są super, ale nie każdemu maluchowi można podawać zabiał i nie każdy chce pić kiszonki. Ja daje dzieciakom Multilac baby, bo jest w nim aż 9 szczepów bakterii no i dużo łatwiej go podać.

----------


## niewierka

To prawda naturalniemożna się wspomagać jak najbardziej, ja dużo spaceruję na dworku, wietrzę powmieszczenia, hartujemy dzieciaki, daję im jak tylko się da kefiry, kiszone warzywa no i dodoatkowo probiotyk flostrum żeby holistycznie wzmacniać dzieciaczki. odpornośc to podstawa my teraz skupiamy się już tylko na tym, bez odpowiedniej odporności dzieciaki będą wszystko łapały, a tego nie chcemy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doszłam do wniosku, że macie rację. Probiotyk acidolac kupiony, witaminy również. Postanowiłam lepiej o siebie zadbać, staram się inaczej jeść i suplementować organizm. Nie wiem ile razy dziennie myję ręce, mam wrażenie, że dosłownie co chwilę.

----------


## Sun

Warto zadbać o florę bakteryjną jelit i przyjmować synbiotyki, dlatego podaję mojemu dziecku Estabiom Junior, który traktuję jako takie dodatkowe wsparcie, głównie dzięki zawartości w nim wit D.

----------


## rysiek301

Fajnie, tylko budowanie odporności to nie tylko jakiś jeden czynnik, suplement, tabletka itp.

----------


## tolaola

Wiele słyszałam o dobrym wpływie synbiotyku Estabiom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Super efekt daje flostrum plus, które zawiera jeszcze colostrum. Colostrum dobrze wspiera bakterie probiotyczne i podnosi efekt wzmocnienia odporności. Zreszta o colostrum sporo można przeczytać w sieci. Mnie przekonuje działanie, bo jest lepsze niż w przypadku probiotyków bez colostrum.

----------


## mikula

Jakoś nie ufam tym różnym miksom probiotycznym, pediatra mi kiedyś tłumaczył że najlepiej znane aktualnie są 2 szczepy probiotyczne, dlatego ja kupuje probiotyki z prostymi składami, flostrum bardzo lubię, skład jest bezpieczny i forma podania według mnie najwygodniejsza bo jest w kroplach

----------


## Edzia225

Oczywiście warto zwrócić uwagę na to co jemy, ja oprócz zdrowej diety wprowadziłam również synbiotyk Estabiom, lubię go za jego skład probiotyk + prebiotyk oraz witamina D.

----------


## rysiek301

Dziecko musi się też dobrze wysypiać i mieć odpowiednią dawkę ruchu

----------


## tryczka

ja jak kupowałam w aptece probiotyk dla dzieci to rzeczywiście są i takie które mają po kilkanaście szczepów bakterii, ja jestem zdecydowanie zwolenniczką prostego skłądu dlatego też zdecydowałam się na flostrum który w składzie ma tylko 2 szczepy bakterii, podaję dzieciakom regularnie, żeby ich wzmacniać zwłaszcza teraz kiedy o odpornośc trzeba dbać w szczególny sposób.

----------


## rysiek301

> ja jak kupowałam w aptece probiotyk dla dzieci to rzeczywiście są i takie które mają po kilkanaście szczepów bakterii, ja jestem zdecydowanie zwolenniczką prostego skłądu dlatego też zdecydowałam się na flostrum który w składzie ma tylko 2 szczepy bakterii, podaję dzieciakom regularnie, żeby ich wzmacniać zwłaszcza teraz kiedy o odpornośc trzeba dbać w szczególny sposób.


Hmm, dla mnie troszkę zastanawiające podejście, akurat w stosunku do bakterii probiotycznych  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angeli

Zastanawiam się jak poradzić sobie z brakiem apetytu w trakcie choroby? Zupełnie nie czuję głodu, a jeść przecież trzeba. Widziałam jakiś czas temu w aptece DOZ nutridrinki Fresubin, ktoś z Was je stosuje? Jak się sprawdzają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z wami, odporność buduje się długofalowo, poprzez codzienny ruch, dobrą dietę i profilaktykę. Suplementacja tak, ale pod okiem lekarza i na podstawie badań. Probiotyk acidolac podawałam zgodnie z zaleceniami, przez dwa tygodnie. Teraz dbam o własciwe nawodnienie i redukcję stresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również jestem fanką probiotyku acidolac, uważam, że bardzo dobrze oddziałuje na  organizm i go skutecznie wzmacnia. Oczywiście same probiotyki to nie wszystko. Tak jak powiedziałyście, liczy się jeszcze sport, który jest dobry na wszystko.

----------


## kolein

co z kwasami omega? Kupiłem sobie estrovitę immuno a dla dziecka w wersji kids, pijemy od tygodnia codziennie, mam nadzieję, że to nam pomoże się ustrzec przed chorowaniem tej zimy

----------


## elmirka

Ja biorę multilac w kapsułkach, zawiera dziewięć szczepów bakterii probiotycznych i pomaga wspierać naturalną florę bakteryjną jelit. To bardzo ważne, bo podobno odporność właśnie z brzucha i z jelit pochodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też znam acidolac, podawałam go kilka razy podczas leczenia antybiotykami. Pamiętam, że dzieciaki dzięki niemu szybko wracały do równowagi. To chyba najskuteczniejsza forma wzmacniania organizmu. Coraz więcej mówi się o rodzajach bakterii probiotycznych i ich wpływie na człowieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Acidolac, dobra opcja dla najmłodszych ponieważ nigdy nie ma problemu z jej podawaniem a ilość bakterii w składzie potrafi skutecznie wpłynąc na odporność. Moje dzieciaki zawsze go dostaja po infekcjach, kiedy trzeba wzmacniać i chronić.

----------


## alebabka

Ja ostatnio odkryłam Estabiom - warto stosować go przy wsparciu odporności już od urodzenia. Dodatkowo jeśli mówimy o maluszkach używać go można jako wsparcie przy kolkach

----------

